# Metal Detecting Hobby - Any Advice



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

Always wanted to do this so I'm looking for any advice from anyone with some hands on experience, i.e. what kind of detector for a beginner, price, accessories you found that were useful, or any other hints or advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2018)

James metal detecting is a favorite hobby of mine. A few years ago my cousin got a top of the line detector and talked me in to getting one. I chose a Bounty Hunter from Walmart for a little over $200.00 not wanting to spend a lot on a hobby i might not enjoy. One outing and I was hooked. I found that my detector worked just as well as his did. I found over $75.00 in coins, a few rings not worth much and a few Key chains.etc. My problem is that around here there aren't many places to go. I found most of my coins on the beach in Atlantic City and also after labor day in swimming areas. School yards are also great places. As for advice, you need a permit to detect in state parks and around lakes. The permit is free. It is prohibited in National parks. As for the detector itself, if you want to use it in the water makes sure the controls are waterproof. The bottom of mine is waterproof up to the controls. I can still go in the water but if I drop it or bend down to pick something up it will be ruined if the controls get wet. Make sure you have extra batteries with you, use a headset or the beeping noise will draw every kid for miles around. Stay clear of most people if possible or your time will be taken up explaining what you have found, how long you have been detecting and a host of other questions. If you would rather talk than detect let it beep. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. When it beeps and you start digging for your treasure it really gives you a rush. The photo shows my detector and my stash.


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow.  Nice.  Thank you.  How deep will it detect? What depth did you find most of your treasures at? Can you set yours for certain metals?  Someone mentioned some sort of probe that narrows the target?  What do you dig with?

We have a lot of lakes/beaches around here along with a lot of abandoned parks that might yield some good finds.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

James said:


> Wow.  Nice.  Thank you.  How deep will it detect? What depth did you find most of your treasures at? Can you set yours for certain metals?  Someone mentioned some sort of probe that narrows the target?  What do you dig with?
> 
> We have a lot of lakes/beaches around here along with a lot of abandoned parks that might yield some good finds.



James, if you find a thick, heavy gold necklace and a diamond ring, they're mine!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2018)

James mine will go 6 to 8". I can set it for certain metals although my all metal knob works the best. Sometimes an item may have several different metals and if you have eliminated one you could miss something you might like to keep. My cousin has a probe. By the time he goes poking around I have mine dug already. Just as easy to dig a little pile of dirt or sand and go over that with the detector to narrow it down. In sand I use a heavy plastic trowel. In dirt I use a  narrow steel trowel. Home Depot sells them. The steel one is a pain because if you get it to close to the detector it will set it off. Sounds like you have a nice area to detect. Let me know what you find.


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> James mine will go 6 to 8". I can set it for certain metals although my all metal knob works the best. Sometimes an item may have several different metals and if you have eliminated one you could miss something you might like to keep. My cousin has a probe. By the time he goes poking around I have mine dug already. Just as easy to dig a little pile of dirt or sand and go over that with the detector to narrow it down. In sand I use a heavy plastic trowel. In dirt I use a  narrow steel trowel. Home Depot sells them. The steel one is a pain because if you get it to close to the detector it will set it off. Sounds like you have a nice area to detect. Let me know what you find.



I certainly will and no doubt will be in touch for some more tips!  Thanks again!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> James, if you find a thick, heavy gold necklace and a diamond ring, they're mine!



Or a ruby ring. It's mine....long lost.

We had so much fun diggin' on this piece of property when we bought it. Didn't have a metal detector at the time. Treasure huntin'...


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

LOL.  I think I'm going to have to keep my treasures a secret!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2018)

So funny. All of you can have what I find because if I ever came across diamonds or a heavy gold necklace I would faint dead away.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 8, 2018)

I started in the mid 70's but quit about 25 years ago. I still keep up with the technology though. Simple is better for most beginners. A Tesoro Compadre is all most need for coin shooting or jewelry, very light weight and not very expensive as detectors go. It has one knob, but has some impressive circuitry. Success depends on the person using it, not the machine.


----------

